# Wiping Virtual SD Card



## amoeller (Aug 1, 2011)

I haven't been able to find this anywhere but it there a way to format the internal SD card? I see from the ARHD script they are going to release one soon but for the meantime what can I use to wipe my info from the phone and still have it unlocked? I was thinking of fastbooting the userdata.img back and maybe that wipes my info and virtual SD as the SD card is mounted in /data/media but I'm not 100% sure.

Thanks

Also as a side question, what is the default file system used on the Galaxy Nexus? EXT3 or EXT4?


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

I think if you use the Android factory reset option it wipes it. Of course it wipes all user data as well but that's the first thing that comes to mind.


----------



## cpark_12 (Aug 4, 2011)

Jaxidian said:


> I think if you use the Android factory reset option it wipes it. Of course it wipes all user data as well but that's the first thing that comes to mind.


it definitely does...no thinking about it


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

So just to be clear, when you wipe data in CWM recovery it won't wipe the SD partition? And stock recovery wipes everything?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## tebower (Jul 28, 2011)

I recently wiped data and did a factory reset in cwm and about shit my pants when i remembered that i hadnt backed up some things from my sd partition. I was pleasantly surprised to find that when i rebooted, all of my sdcard data was still there. So i can confirm that cwm doesnt wipe it. I would like some more detailed info about what scenarios do or do not wipe the sdcard partition.


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

ejgilkey said:


> So just to be clear, when you wipe data in CWM recovery it won't wipe the SD partition? And stock recovery wipes everything?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Correct. Think of it this way. If it's a default Android/Samsung/Google wipe, then it wipes everything. If it's a dev community-created wipe, then it should be intelligent. There is a chance that some new Nexus dev could bring in an old wipe script from another phone and make flashing a ROM end up hosing your "sd card", so backups and being careful is still prudent.


----------



## amoeller (Aug 1, 2011)

I ended up reflashing everything to stock just to clear out random crap I had on there. Fastbooting the userdata.img does wipe out everything.


----------



## compir99 (Sep 26, 2011)

amoeller said:


> I ended up reflashing everything to stock just to clear out random crap I had on there. Fastbooting the userdata.img does wipe out everything.


I also ended up flashing the userdata partition with userdata.img. But it resets everything....

Anybody know how to flash/wipe only the /sdcard?


----------

